# Single Life in the UAE



## raskdog

Hi, I will be moving to the UAE in a few weeks. I am a single guy in my late 30s. From most of the discussion on these forums it seems like most ex pats are married with families.

Are there many single people there? If so, what do they do in their spare time? Will there be other sinle people there to socialise with or will it be a fairly lonely existence?


----------



## MaidenScotland

hi and welcome to the forum

Have a look on the Dubai page.. lots of singles on there


----------



## xchaos777

Don't worry...plenty of singles here. Look up the Thursday Night Drinks group as well. On here and the Facebook page.


----------



## laurencree

There are loads of single people out here its hard.meeting people but once you have ibe friend yiur circle will grow look up thursday night drinks on facebook  good luck


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

Get involved in sports/sports team and you will meet all kinds of people.


----------



## GreyGT-C

single guy in Dubai? You'll love it...... trust me....


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

And please be sure to travel the rest of the Middle East, if you can. There's plenty of people to meet, places to see and fun to have.

Contrary to popular belief, Dubai is not the epicentre of the ME nor of "the arab world". 

Welcome.


----------



## Pink Fairie

I'm a single chick in the same age group n doing just fine  welcome to the sandpit x


----------



## marcelk

Same here, although I crossed the 40 mark  I didn't know the Thursday thing on FB, so if anyone fancy to go to Buddha Bar tonight, count me in ;-)
Marcel


----------



## imom

raskdog said:


> Are there many single people there? If so, what do they do in their spare time? Will there be other sinle people there to socialise with or will it be a fairly lonely existence?


There are singles. The single men usually cry themselves to sleep or support the world's oldest profession. The single women are busy digging for gold in a land where there are 2.75 men for every women (highest ratio in the world). Enjoy. (I actually fly to another country just to socialize with women).


----------



## GreyGT-C

imom said:


> There are singles. The single men usually cry themselves to sleep or support the world's oldest profession. The single women are busy digging for gold in a land where there are 2.75 men for every women (highest ratio in the world). Enjoy. (I actually fly to another country just to socialize with women).


That 2.75 to 1 stat includes the massive man camps for all the minimum wage workers though... they aren't out in the bars, clubs, coffee shops, etc so it's not really a fair stat. There are tons of nice women in Dubai that aren't "professionals"..true, there are a lot or pros and a lot of gold diggers in several of the bars, but i think maybe you are just looking in the wrong places if you can't find a nice girl here.


----------



## imom

GreyGT-C said:


> That 2.75 to 1 stat includes the massive man camps for all the minimum wage workers though... they aren't out in the bars, clubs, coffee shops, etc so it's not really a fair stat. There are tons of nice women in Dubai that aren't "professionals"..true, there are a lot or pros and a lot of gold diggers in several of the bars, but i think maybe you are just looking in the wrong places if you can't find a nice girl here.


The population of the emirate was 1,771,000 as of 2009 (according to census), which included 1,370,000 males and 401,000 females, so the figure I quoted earlier was incorrect. The ratio is actually 3.4 men to every woman.

(Take away the labour camps (16% of population) and the ratio is still 2.7 men for every woman, although I don't agree that you can just discount these people. There is more to life than nightclubs!)


----------



## Gavtek

imom said:


> The population of the emirate was 1,771,000 as of 2009 (according to census), which included 1,370,000 males and 401,000 females, so the figure I quoted earlier was incorrect. The ratio is actually 3.4 men to every woman.
> 
> (Take away the labour camps (16% of population) and the ratio is still 2.7 men for every woman, although I don't agree that you can just discount these people. There is more to life than nightclubs!)


Also, generally, women who move to Dubai tend to move with their husbands/families. A large proportion of the men who move here come on their own. A lot more single men move to Dubai than single women.

Then you need to consider that of those single women, a large proportion will be muslim and therefore will be unlikely to date western guys and have sexual relations before marriage. The same is usually not said for the guys from the same background, they'll chase anything that moves.

I'd estimate that the single men to realistically available single women is closer to 10 to 1.


----------



## 5herry

imom said:


> There are singles. The single men usually cry themselves to sleep or support the world's oldest profession. The single women are busy digging for gold in a land where there are 2.75 men for every women (highest ratio in the world). Enjoy. (I actually fly to another country just to socialize with women).


Woah - hate women much? 

I think less generalisation on the male & female population is more apt!

Might come as a shock to you but most women don't actually need a man to support them / supply the gold lol


----------



## BedouGirl

5herry said:


> Woah - hate women much?
> 
> I think less generalisation on the male & female population is more apt!
> 
> Might come as a shock to you but most women don't actually need a man to support them / supply the gold lol


I second that!


----------



## pamela0810

A lot of Dubai women generally do though. Only a handful of women in Dubai live independently without feeling the need of a man for validation.


----------



## cami

now about ratios... there are so many pets available for adoption, probably 0.05 to every expat that doesn't have them as an item on their traditional food menus...

get a pet and save a life. it's an exercise in responsibility much greater than "adopting" a gold digging b#^ch, a lying [email protected]#%&rd looking for attention, or sickos "experimenting" with people and emotions just 'cause they are bored and can afford it.

that being said, the pet will cost you a lot lot less and are clinically healthier than most people you will meet in bars here. 

get a pet. save a life.


----------



## Gavtek

In light of the above, it occured to me that I forgot to include crazy cat ladies, so the ratio of single men to realistically available non-spinster single women is about 12 to 1


----------



## GreyGT-C

if you guys are having that hard of a time meeting nice single women in Dubai, you need to either move to Thailand or give up.


----------



## imom

Gavtek said:


> In light of the above, it occured to me that I forgot to include crazy cat ladies, so the ratio of single men to realistically available non-spinster single women is about 12 to 1


I actually know a few of them too


----------



## imom

GreyGT-C said:


> if you guys are having that hard of a time meeting nice single women in Dubai, you need to either move to Thailand or give up.


All we need is 970,000 women to move to Dubai to give us a 1:1 ratio.
Anyway, I have given up on Dubai, and I wasn't kidding when I said I fly to other countries just to meet normal women.


----------



## gionni_l

imom said:


> All we need is 970,000 women to move to Dubai to give us a 1:1 ratio.
> Anyway, I have given up on Dubai, and I wasn't kidding when I said I fly to other countries just to meet normal women.


Have you ever been to Lebanon? Mind-boggling. Not a coincidence that also the most beautiful and elegant girls I have ever meet in Dubai are coming from that country (most of them outstanding professionals at the workplace also),

Coming to the main topic, I have found amusing the talk about all the ratios and such, but I guess it depends also on the environment you attend. In the fashion and luxury business in my experience ratios are completely reversed, at least at the workplace.


----------



## ladynotingreen

Wow, I guess my odds of meeting a single man in Dubai and/or the Emirates are pretty good then. On the other hand, I just turned forty, so maybe not.


----------



## imom

ladynotingreen said:


> Wow, I guess my odds of meeting a single man in Dubai and/or the Emirates are pretty good then. On the other hand, I just turned forty, so maybe not.


Demi Moore turns 50 this year, and she's still got it, so I'd say it isn't really about age.


----------



## NeoPhoenix

God Bless Lebanon


----------



## pamela0810

It's safe to say, ALL of us single people on this forum are incredibly awesome and no one is good enough for us!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Am I the only one enjoying the irony of ladynotingreen being written in green?


----------



## bruncher

Surprising, as several of my female friends here are exasperated by the lack of decent, single guys. Of course, they get hit on by married guys and some of the crassest pick up moves you'll ever see, but wonder where the good guys are at. From what I've seen, as long as you're presentable and can hold a conversation, you should be alright. A little class goes a long way here!


----------



## backgroundchecker

If you are married and work their it the best where you can earned more. but it nice to lived Dubai it an open city where every is welcome to stay and enjoy.


----------



## ladynotingreen

Felixtoo2 said:


> Am I the only one enjoying the irony of ladynotingreen being written in green?


Hi Felix,

I didn't really notice that one, but yes, the irony of it is amusing.


----------



## NeoPhoenix

bruncher said:


> Surprising, as several of my female friends here are exasperated by the lack of decent, single guys. Of course, they get hit on by married guys and some of the crassest pick up moves you'll ever see, but wonder where the good guys are at. From what I've seen, as long as you're presentable and can hold a conversation, you should be alright. A little class goes a long way here!


any clue where they usually hang out?  

_come on, like you guys weren't curious_


----------



## ladynotingreen

Mr.Sleek said:


> any clue where they usually hang out?
> 
> _come on, like you guys weren't curious_


I think everyone wants to know where the decent people hang out, regardless of what gender they are. :confused2:  Me, I'm new, so I'm just going to try and meet as many people as possible.


----------



## zhyx613

xchaos777 said:


> Don't worry...plenty of singles here. Look up the Thursday Night Drinks group as well. On here and the Facebook page.


me also!~


----------



## GreyGT-C

well, anyone want to grab an afternoon beer somewhere today?


----------



## basc

GreyGT-C said:


> well, anyone want to grab an afternoon beer somewhere today?


yes, but only if bruncher comes along with her single mates!


----------



## sabfrance

ladynotingreen said:


> Wow, I guess my odds of meeting a single man in Dubai and/or the Emirates are pretty good then. On the other hand, I just turned forty, so maybe not.


Better buy a cat... or 5...


----------



## sabfrance

ladynotingreen said:


> I think everyone wants to know where the decent people hang out, regardless of what gender they are. :confused2:  Me, I'm new, so I'm just going to try and meet as many people as possible.


... Australia...


----------



## pamela0810

sabfrance said:


> ... Australia...


....Says the Kiwi!


----------



## INFAMOUS

LOL this thread is jokes. Why do people always think they are just going to go somewhere and "POOF" Mr or Mrs "right" will magically be there...

Be confident, have decent conversation, and go out and live a reasonably social life and you'll do MORE than fine here!

The best people you meet are the random encounters and not so much the club scene with the "hey do you come here much" crap. JMHO.

If you see someone attractive find a creative way to approach them whether its at the mall, at a coffee shop, restaurant etc. It's not about finding decent people as they are everywhere... it's how you follow through.


----------



## cami

INFAMOUS said:


> If you see someone attractive find a creative way to approach them whether its at the mall, at a coffee shop, restaurant etc. It's not about finding decent people as they are everywhere... it's how you follow through.


oh my goddness... im laughing my little head off here... now that's a first... been seven years here and the most "creative" way i've had to see was "you have beautiful eyes. just like my wife's."


----------



## INFAMOUS

cami said:


> oh my goddness... im laughing my little head off here... now that's a first... been seven years here and the most "creative" way i've had to see was "you have beautiful eyes. just like my wife's."


Well clearly you haven't run into me yet 


(insert LIKE from Pam HERE)


----------



## NeoPhoenix

creative? or cheesy?  whenever i try to go for creative, it ends up being cheesy.

I am glad that the survival of human race doesnt depend on me, we'd cease to exist!


----------



## mortal4ever

I decided to test this and on some of those sites where they ask for dates or partners in under the men seeking women I posted my contact number and got calls from gays

then few days later i posted in women seeking men and put my age as 50, my phone didn't stop ringing


----------



## Jynxgirl

Just go sit some place... they will come 

but dont get upset that they are looking for a prostitute or they are married out trolling or... even worse, both. But once they find out you are a good passport holder, want to be your friend or get an actual date and take offense and call you a b*&^%.... after thinking you are a prostitute! WTF, only in dubai!


----------



## Jynxgirl

mortal4ever said:


> I decided to test this and on some of those sites where they ask for dates or partners in under the men seeking women I posted my contact number and got calls from gays
> 
> then few days later i posted in women seeking men and put my age as 50, my phone didn't stop ringing


You just enjoy changing your sims?


----------



## mortal4ever

Jynxgirl said:


> You just enjoy changing your sims?


naah, the same sim


----------



## imom

INFAMOUS said:


> Be confident, have decent conversation, and go out and live a reasonably social life and you'll do MORE than fine here!


Sorry, but that's nothing more than empty rhetoric. With the ratio the way it is, it's not possible for the vast majority of single men to find anyone. And every single woman I know here is single because she wants to be. They enjoy the attention from so many men too much to give it all up for a relationship.


----------



## pamela0810

Some of us do want a decent, honest man but it seems a lot of those men seem to prefer the FWB types of relationships. I'm still trying to understand that concept but its apparently working very well. So if you're single and don't mind it, its very easy to find.


----------



## mortal4ever

well but in Middle East Dubai is still way better than anywhere else in the region. I have lived in Qatar. It is just a dream to get into a relationship. I did finally found a good decent lady to be with but sadly we had to part ways owing to some family problems with her.
Here in Dubai I haven't been so lucky yet


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

I am a married guy ,but I have too many single women friends to count who take care of themselves and are in professional fields and they are looking for good men,but most of the men want to be FWB's and the women want relationships.Universities and K-12 schools are full of single female teachers usually from non-Muslim countries. 

I have a buddy that met his now wife two weeks after he moved here,years ago and other buddies that have all kinds of women after them,there are plenty of women here without flying someplace else. 

I say this over and over again ,join coed sports organizations,join clubs and go volunteer,be open to dating outside you race/culture.


----------



## INFAMOUS

imom said:


> Sorry, but that's nothing more than empty rhetoric. With the ratio the way it is, it's not possible for the vast majority of single men to find anyone. And every single woman I know here is single because she wants to be. They enjoy the attention from so many men too much to give it all up for a relationship.


Well then they must be ugly or have a horrible personality because I have no problems meeting woman who want relationships. So call it rhetoric or whatever you want but people need to stop using excuses for their failed attempts at love. 

Again, be creative, show some confidence and some initiative to make her want you and maybe she won't want to just feed off of attention from many. People get lonely in the end and want true companionship once they get a taste of it.


----------



## Guest

imom said:


> Sorry, but that's nothing more than empty rhetoric. With the ratio the way it is, it's not possible for the vast majority of single men to find anyone. And every single woman I know here is single because she wants to be. They enjoy the attention from so many men too much to give it all up for a relationship.


Let's see - every single woman you know wants to be single? I can't resist - what's the common denominator? If you assume women are all gold diggers or don't want to give up the attention of many men, it's hardly surprising they tell you they want to stay single.


----------



## imom

nola said:


> If you assume women are all gold diggers or don't want to give up the attention of many men, it's hardly surprising they tell you they want to stay single.


I don't get your point here at all. I know women in relationships too. And the single ones don't tell me directly that they want to stay single, it's an observation.


----------



## Gavtek

I always though imom was a female who had given birth to an Apple product of some sort.


----------



## pamela0810

INFAMOUS said:


> Well then they must be ugly or have a horrible personality because I have no problems meeting woman who want relationships. So call it rhetoric or whatever you want but people need to stop using excuses for their failed attempts at love.
> 
> Again, be creative, show some confidence and some initiative to make her want you and maybe she won't want to just feed off of attention from many. People get lonely in the end and want true companionship once they get a taste of it.



Maybe it's your Canadian charm, hospitality and accent.... I was watching this on the plane last night and could not stop laughing!


----------



## INFAMOUS

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe it's your Canadian charm, hospitality and accent....


Maybe


----------



## Guest

Gavtek said:


> I always though imom was a female who had given birth to an Apple product of some sort.


:roll:


----------



## Tara86

I'm 25, female & single.. & I'd prefer not to be. But I know that it's my own fault, since I don't get out enough.


----------



## Gavtek

Tara86 said:


> I'm 25, female & single.. & I'd prefer not to be. But I know that it's my own fault, since I don't get out enough.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Gavtek said:


>


lol I wondered how long it would take


----------



## GreyGT-C

Tara86 said:


> I'm 25, female & single.. & I'd prefer not to be. But I know that it's my own fault, since I don't get out enough.


Then come to this Thursday's meet and great or whatever they are calling it. I'll be going as well for the first time since my job schedule has finally opened up Fridays for me.:tea: There is no reason for anyone in this country to sit around alone unless they just don't try.


----------



## Tara86

lol


----------



## Tara86

yeah, maybe I'll come  just put in a join request for the group on facebook


----------



## INFAMOUS

Tara86 said:


> yeah, maybe I'll come  just put in a join request for the group on facebook


Why wait till Thursday? I'll take you out tomorrow


----------



## Pink Fairie

Ooooo love is in the air!!!!


----------



## Tara86

INFAMOUS said:


> Why wait till Thursday? I'll take you out tomorrow


ooo.. where are you taking me?


----------



## mortal4ever

GreyGT-C said:


> Then come to this Thursday's meet and great or whatever they are calling it. I'll be going as well for the first time since my job schedule has finally opened up Fridays for me.:tea: There is no reason for anyone in this country to sit around alone unless they just don't try.


mind someone remind me when and where is this coffee meet? can't seem to trace that msg :focus:


----------



## Gavtek

It's probably worth pointing out that the Facebook group thing is a good way to meet people, but it's probably not a good idea to go along with the express intent of picking up someone from the opposite sex, for their sake more than anything.


----------



## pamela0810

Boy the people complaining about gold diggers etc must have really horrible personalities to even associate themselves with such women that will put up with anything in order to get the gifts, gold, etc! 

Honestly, if you come across gold diggers, it's because that's the kind of women you are attracting. There must be something lacking on your part if you are unable to even make friends with a regular Jane Doe or John Smith!

Be clear about what you are looking for and that is what you will get, once you weed out the weirdos!


----------



## imom

Gavtek said:


> I always though imom was a female who had given birth to an Apple product of some sort.


imom = international man of mystery, but I see your point


----------



## Jynxgirl

imom said:


> imom = international man of mystery, but I see your point


 
And that is why you are the photographer... and not the marketing advertising agent.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is also the other side of the coin there are some men who think if they buy you a drink that entitles them to a night in the sack...

which is pretty insulting, if he wants a cheap date stay at home with a magazine,


----------



## imom

pamela0810 said:


> Boy the people complaining about gold diggers etc *must have really horrible personalities* to even associate themselves with such women that will put up with anything in order to get the gifts, gold, etc!


That's a pretty offensive assumption and flawed logic to boot. I don't choose to associate with them - I avoid them where possible. If people are complaining that is because they wish there were other choices. It's the ones not complaining about gold diggers you should be worried about.



pamela0810 said:


> Honestly, if you come across gold diggers, it's because that's the kind of women you are attracting.


No, you come across gold diggers by entering any hotel bar in Dubai. 



pamela0810 said:


> There must be something lacking on your part if you are unable to even make friends with a regular Jane Doe or John Smith!


Who said anything about not making friends?



pamela0810 said:


> Be clear about what you are looking for and that is what you will get, once you weed out the weirdos!


I'm very clear what I'm looking for, which is why I don't bother going out in Dubai any more.


----------



## pamela0810

I was responding to this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/98641-single-life-uae-7.html#post686867

I'm sure Indiandoc appreciates your sentiment and response.


----------



## ccr

imom said:


> imom = international man of mystery, but I see your point


So in other words, you are not a Mom or even a Woman as one would ASSume from your avatar... 

I now have re-read all your posts from the new perspective...


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

You hear the same complaints in any city from men and women,but yet people do meet get together and have relationships.
If you can't find a good woman at hotel club don't go or go check out different clubs there are tons of them without prostitutes[,my friends hang out at the Barsati and when I have went I think there just a lot of regular women,I have been to Chi and that was that same. You can do the facebook thing or like I said before join another club,go volunteer,play a coed sport go out do something you have fun doing with people you don' know and something will happen.


----------



## Jynxgirl

From single male friends, irish village and Fibbers always has tons of cabin crew and is a guaranteed score night.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I suspect that Indiandoc wants us to to the work for him or for some lass to contact him and ask him out


----------



## cami

MaidenScotland said:


> There is also the other side of the coin there are some men who think if they buy you a drink that entitles them to a night in the sack...
> 
> which is pretty insulting, if he wants a cheap date stay at home with a magazine,


... or get a pet. at least if you get a female dog, she won't feel offended if you call her a b$%ch after feeding her and watching her curling on your bed


----------



## sabfrance

pamela0810 said:


> Some of us do want a decent, honest man but it seems a lot of those men seem to prefer the FWB types of relationships. I'm still trying to understand that concept but its apparently working very well. So if you're single and don't mind it, its very easy to find.


Men using women? Nah, never happens...


----------

